# Furry Fiesta is Cancelled? D=



## dragonmorph (Jun 19, 2007)

What?! Why do they cancel it?! I want to go there!


----------



## Summercat (Jun 19, 2007)

What the heck was Furry Fiesta?


----------



## wildbilltx (Jun 19, 2007)

http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/Furry_Fiesta

A big disapointment, I was hoping it was going to happen.


----------



## dragonmorph (Jun 19, 2007)

I guess I won't be able to visit at any furry cons ever. =(


----------



## Summercat (Jun 20, 2007)

Apparently, there was not enough support for the convention. 

What conventions occur in/near Texas, though? And are there enough Texan furs to make a local con for them?


----------



## wildbilltx (Jun 20, 2007)

Summercat said:
			
		

> Apparently, there was not enough support for the convention.
> 
> What conventions occur in/near Texas, though? And are there enough Texan furs to make a local con for them?



I think there are plenty of furries in Texas. It just seems to me we Texas furs are in small groups or spread too far all over this state to get to know each other well and get a con together somewhere. 

The closest cons to Texas are Oklacon and Mephit Fur Meet. Those are the easiest ones for me to drive to. I met several furries from Oklahoma this year at Rocket City Fur Meet, and thats a 8-9 hour drive from where I live in East Texas (the Kilgore/Longview area). I flew to RCFM this year, but I may drive to Huntsville AL next year.


----------



## Evol (Jun 20, 2007)

I was one of the heads of the Furry Fiesta project.  Allow me to answer this:

We just didn't have enough man-power support for the convention.  It was kind of like the story of the Little Red Hen... everyone wanted to eat the bread, but no one wanted to help make it.  It didn't help that most of the few people who volunteered their services were all the way across the country, and not here in Texas where we needed them.

So, sorry.  We couldn't really get this thing started with just 2 or 3 people.


----------



## Summercat (Jun 21, 2007)

Evol said:
			
		

> I was one of the heads of the Furry Fiesta project.  Allow me to answer this:
> 
> We just didn't have enough man-power support for the convention.  It was kind of like the story of the Little Red Hen... everyone wanted to eat the bread, but no one wanted to help make it.  It didn't help that most of the few people who volunteered their services were all the way across the country, and not here in Texas where we needed them.
> 
> So, sorry.  We couldn't really get this thing started with just 2 or 3 people.



What was needed? Out of curiosity.

I'm in Southern California, I couldn't actually be there to help - but I like ot think I have super-powers in randomly grabbing people ^_^


----------



## wildbilltx (Jun 21, 2007)

Evol said:
			
		

> I was one of the heads of the Furry Fiesta project.  Allow me to answer this:
> 
> We just didn't have enough man-power support for the convention.  It was kind of like the story of the Little Red Hen... everyone wanted to eat the bread, but no one wanted to help make it.  It didn't help that most of the few people who volunteered their services were all the way across the country, and not here in Texas where we needed them.
> 
> So, sorry.  We couldn't really get this thing started with just 2 or 3 people.



Thats sad, I wish I could have helped, but I'm out here in East Texas, a good 5+ hours away from San Antonio-Austin. 

Just out of curiosity, did you try contacting anyone who was involved in the old Texas Furry Con, or did they disappear after that disaster?


----------



## dragonmorph (Jun 21, 2007)

So.... What can we do now? I mean in San Antonio, Texas, there was a huge Henry B. Gonzalez Convention Center (http://www.sanantonio.gov/convfac/) or there's a huge hotel called a San Antonio Marriott Rivercenter (http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/satrc-san-antonio-marriott-rivercenter/)


----------



## dragonmorph (Jun 21, 2007)

Maybe a San Antonio Marriott Rivercenter is pretty good idea.


----------



## dragonmorph (Jun 21, 2007)

Can some people got an idea for a new furry cons here in San Antonio, Texas?


----------



## Evol (Jun 21, 2007)

If you want a furry con in San Antonio so bad, why don't you start one up yourself?  See how hard it is.


----------



## shy_matsi (Jun 22, 2007)

Evol said:
			
		

> We just didn't have enough man-power support for the convention.  It was kind of like the story of the Little Red Hen... everyone wanted to eat the bread, but no one wanted to help make it.



Thats a shame! That situation happens a lot too, from what I hear..


----------



## Baderach (Jul 9, 2007)

Awr.  I'da liked to try helping out the con.  I'm in the area it woulda been in.

I don't have the time or experience to devote to _starting one entirely on my own_, though, so I'd have to wait for the idea to catch back on with people.  Then I could at least pitch in what I could effortwise to get it off the ground further.

Rats.

*kicks dust and makes schoolkid poutyface*


----------



## dragonmorph (Jul 13, 2007)

http://www.chimaeracon.com/

This convention place is fun. It has artist alley, dealers, games, and more. I've told the staffs and they said, furry/anthro artists are okay to be there. So next year, I'll REALLY be there at the artist alley.


----------



## Summercat (Jul 13, 2007)

Well, hmm.

At the next Califur meeting, I'll see if I can't get the steps for starting a furrycon, from those who helped start Califur.

For those of you in San Antonio, can you try to find out how many LOCALS would be willing to go to a furry con there?


----------



## dragonmorph (Jul 15, 2007)

Evol said:
			
		

> If you want a furry con in San Antonio so bad, why don't you start one up yourself?  See how hard it is.



I'm an artist, not a staff. But, when was Furry Fiesta will be reopen?


----------



## dragonmorph (Jul 15, 2007)

Summercat said:
			
		

> Well, hmm.
> 
> At the next Califur meeting, I'll see if I can't get the steps for starting a furrycon, from those who helped start Califur.
> 
> For those of you in San Antonio, can you try to find out how many LOCALS would be willing to go to a furry con there?



California is so far away from here. I think I'm NOT gonna be attend there. Sorry. =( It cost allot of money.


----------



## Summercat (Jul 16, 2007)

dragonmorph said:
			
		

> I'm an artist, not a staff. But, when was Furry Fiesta will be reopen?





			
				dragonmorph said:
			
		

> Summercat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hon? You missed the point both times.

Artist, Not Staff: BECOME STAFF! Volunteer to get things done, and then do them! How do you think staff people become staff people, eh? It's not like an RPG Class System, with the Artist, Musician, Troll, Fursuiter, Fanboy, Financeer, and Staff classes for Furry Convention the RPG, and you're stuck as the class you start out with.

... FurCon, the RPG. OMFG, I think that'll work. 

Summation: BECOME STAFF! You can do it!

California being Far Away: 

I know it's far away from Texas. I wasn't saying, "COME HERE!", I was saying, "Hey, I'm on staff at Califur, and I'll ask people at the next meeting for any tips and stuff to help out Furry Fiesta."

And as I said before...

Start gathering the local San Antonio furries! See if they think, as a group, they could float a convention. Small hotels often have function space, so start looking at that! Consider how long you may wish to make it, and go for it!

I mean, look at the Rocky Mountain FurCon. RMFC started this year, and had over 300 people show up, about as much as ConFurence did ITS first year! 

You want a convention in your area? Then work for it. It can't happen unless someone does it, and if nobody is doing it, guess who it falls upon to try?


----------



## dragonmorph (Jul 23, 2007)

Marthaen

Look like this cool person is reopen Furry Fiesta next year. Here's what this person is saying:

_Well I've gone ahead and put my idea into a forum for a new Furmeet that'll take place in April. I'm taking the abandoned Furry Fiesta name and applying it to this as it'll be taking place around the same time as Fiesta here in San Antonio. I hope to have more details put down on paper soon and I'm going to see if I can't throw together a webpage with some info soon. Stay tuned. 

Marthaen
_


----------



## Summercat (Jul 25, 2007)

dragonmorph said:
			
		

> Marthaen
> 
> Look like this cool person is reopen Furry Fiesta next year. Here's what this person is saying:
> 
> ...



And does this Marthaen have any contact information?


----------



## dragonmorph (Jul 25, 2007)

Not quite, but he'll be currently announce for some detail soon, he knows what he is doing.


----------



## dragonmorph (Aug 8, 2007)

Vaperfox is asking Marthaen if this is a really convention. 

Here's what they got to say on http://community.livejournal.com/furry_fiesta/:

_Good to see a furry convention occurring in Texas for once! I hope things go well.

Keep me in mind for help with the convention. I'm an anthro-writer, fursuiter, photographer, filmmaker, and furry researcher. I've attended A-kon (www.a-kon.com) in Dallas for 6 consecutive years and worked as a gopher at a small 1000 person convention in Corpus Christi called Realmscon (which will occur again Aug 24-26, www.realmscon.com).

Are you thinking about using the Henry Gonzalez Convention Center in San Antonio (I think that's its name)? I've always thought that would be perfect for a furry con. It's located in a great spot so all the gathering fursuiters and con-goers would be noticed as they walked out of the convention.

Contact me if you need help with gopher-level arrangements. I might even be able to help with a panel or two.

-Vaperfox_

--

_Well for one... it's not a convention. And as it stands right now I'm just working for a much smaller meet to start with and hopefully work up from there. If we get to the point of needing a facility as large as that then it'll be a long time down the road. 

-Marthaen_

--
_
That makes sense. Start small and work your way up. What type of facility/meeting-hall do you have in mind right now? I would think this get-together would probably be anywhere from 75-250 people, but I'm basing that off the results of the only Texas furry convention. You probably have a more conservative estimate.

I'm still willing to help, no matter if its 12 people or 1200 people. I have a strong desire to contribute to the furry fandom since I've been involved in it for about 11 years.

What ideas do you have so far? I'd love to hear them. Then maybe I could suggest a few things as well.

-Vaperfox_


If there were so many people are gonna visited to San Antonio, Texas for more that about 1500 or more furry fans,  maybe we should go to Henry Gonzalez Convention Center, because it was the world largest convention center in Texas of dealers, artist alleys, fursuit dancers, and many more.

*~DM*


----------



## dragonmorph (Aug 20, 2007)

Here's what's going on with Marthaen mind...

_
I'll be hosting a meet at my place Sunday the 26th at 5PM till whenever. Pizza and sodas will be provided. This is a pre-planning meeting for Furry Fiesta. All interested parties should show up for this. Things we'll be discussing are location, time, and activites for this event and be drawing up plans on how to go about doing this. Any questions and/or suggestions on what should occur at Furry Fiesta should be brought up here.

414 E. Aviation Blvd Apt 20
Universal City, TX 78148_


----------



## Obsydian (Dec 28, 2007)

I'd help a con in San Antonio :O


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 3, 2008)

Everyday at school, wherever I walk, in whatever building I go to, I spend this part of my life in the Capital of Grand Ol' Texas, Austin. And throughout most of the damned city, I see this slogan everywhere, as their motto. "KEEP AUSTIN WIERD!!!"

Now, either Austin is too 'normal' *stifles a laugh* for furries or somefur needs to step up and make one, but I'm still amazed to this day (WOW, I'm amazed by something) that a furry convention has not arisen in this area in consecutive years in a place that constantly brings up such an annoying motto throughout Austin. And, yes, I have heard about the sabotage by members of Something Awful on the only furry convention in 2004.


----------



## Iguanto_Iguana (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't know about this, but it's seems that he's planning to serve BBQ at the San Antonio, TX park on April 19th.

It's a meeting or something?  =

http://community.livejournal.com/furry_fiesta/1809.html


----------



## TamaraRose (Jun 29, 2008)

awww...   i was pondering coming to ... oh well 

 oklacon is the next closest


----------



## AressFenus (Jun 29, 2008)

.


----------



## TamaraRose (Jun 30, 2008)

http://www.furryfiesta.org/registration   ... doesnt look canaled to me i mean it looks up and runing as of the  8th of this month  there website is  still  they  even have there Goh picked out


----------

